# Anglerboardtreff 2004 am Edersee



## H.Uwe (22. März 2004)

Hallo, bin neu hier und habe schon einiges von Anglerbord Treffs gelesen. Würde mich über infos z. B. über den Treff am 04.sep.2004 am Edersee freuen. Oder auch über andere Treffen ( Angeltreffen oder sonstiges, oder wo mann sich auf dem laufenden halten kann) da ich bisher nur Berichte über vergangene Treffen oder Andeutungen über zukünftige Treffen gefunden habe.
Gruß Uwe
PS. Würde gerne mal bei einem Treffen mitwirken. Schön währe auch kontakt mit Boardies aus Region Mosel/Hunsrück/Eifel


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2004)

Hallo Uwe und herzlich willkommen an Board.
Die Anglerboardtreffen sind immer eine feine Sache.
2002 hatte Dok und das Team das Treffen organisiert und für alles gesorgt.
Leider hatten viele der zugesagten kurzfristig abgesagt, so dass es finanziell ncht mehr möglich war, ales zur VErfügung zu stellen gegen eine Gebühr.
Daher hatten wir das letzte Jahr das so gerregelt wie es ab jetzt immer laufen wird:
Die Leute melden sich selber beim Campingplatz Teichmann an, dort gibts sowohl Hütten wie Zeltstellplätze etc. In den Orten rundrum gibts auch Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten.
Für Getränke und Essen sorgt jeder selber.
Wir bemühen uns immer für den Samstag, dem offiziellen Anglerboardtag, ein kleines Programm auf die Beine zu stellen. 
Letztes JAhr war z.B. eine Gummifischvorführung und  Echoloteonführung auf dem Edersee geplant, was sozusagen mangels Wasser im Edersee ins Wasser fiel.
Was wir dieses Jahr machen, wissen wir noch nicht.  
Viele Boardies kommen schon Tage früher, weil das eine tolle Anlage zum ein paar Tage Urlaub einschieben ist.
Meist gehts so ab Donnerstag schon richtig los, und Sonntag früh bis mittag setzt dann die allgemeine Abreise ein. 

Das Treffen sol in erster Linie einfach dazu dienen, dass sich die Boardies einmal auch persönlich kennen lernen können - Und das war bis jetzt bei jedem Treffen klasse.

Was ich alleine schon an tollen Leuten über das Anglerboard und auch persönlich beiden Treffen kennen lernen durfte, möcvhte ich wirklich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## H.Uwe (22. März 2004)

Vielen dank für die Antwort, weißt du auch wie ich die Boardies dann auf dem Campingplatz erkenne, wo ich sie treffe. Bestimmtes Lokal oder ähnliches und wo ich mich anmelde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2004)

Auf de mZeltplatz ist ein bestimmter Bereich für die Boardies reserviert. Alles was da sein Zelt aufschlägt gehört sozusagen zu uns))
Bi der Anmeldung/Reservierung beim Campingplatz solltest Du auch sagen, dass Du vom Board kommst, weil da gibt es Rabatt)
Erkennen kann man die Boardies recht einfach:
1.: Sie haben ein Anglerboard - T - Shirt an
2.: Da sind die übernächtigten, kaputt aussehenden Typen, die irgendwo bei der grossen Grillhütte versuchen, wieder einen klaren Kopf zu bekommen, weil die Gespräche nachts immer so lange dauern und man das alles erst verdauen muss))


----------



## fly-martin (22. März 2004)

Hallo H.Uwe

Schaust mal hier : AB Treffen Edersee


----------



## rob (22. März 2004)

auch wenn ich eh schon in diesem jahr viel zu viel und oft im zeichen des fischens unterwegs bin werd ich am ande an diesem treffen wohl auch schwer vorbei kommen:m
bin hoffentlich dabei aber meine liege direkt vor den ruten reicht mir#h


----------



## H.Uwe (23. März 2004)

Hallo Martin, schöne Bilder. War bestimmt auch ohne Wasser im See ein lustiges Treffen. Am anderen Morgen Blick in den Spiegel
und du denkst "Ich kenn dich zwar nicht aber ich rasier dich trotzdem"

Hi, Thomas 
Punkt zwei stimmt. Die AB - Shirts müssen aber sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtreff 2004 am Edersee*

Moin Uwe!
Das Treffen war obergeil und absolut spaßig. So wie alle Boardietreffen. Der Knüller war dies Jahr das Bellybootrennen. Hast du denn auch schon das Video gesehen. Mußt mal suchen i´m Foto und Videoforum.


----------



## H.Uwe (24. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtreff 2004 am Edersee*

hallo Jörg, hab das Video noch nicht gesehn, mach mich mal auf die Suche,
Danke für den Tip
Uwe


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtreff 2004 am Edersee*

Hallo H.Uwe

Im Juni findet immer unser traditionelles bayrisches AB-Treffen statt.
Auch dort gibt es immer viel Gaudi und ein Ferkel vom Grill.
Samstags wird eine tolle Kanutour auf dem Regen veranstaltet.
Zu diesem Treffen kommen nicht nur bayrische Boardis.
Klick einfach mal auf den Banner zum Treffen.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtreff 2004 am Edersee*

Hey, das hört sich gut an. Ich werde dort schon allein aus dem Grunde teilnehmen, um mal all diese "Boardies" live kennen zu lernen :q 
Nun zu meiner Frage:
reicht es wenn ich mit Zelt, Penntüte #u , Bier #2  und Aspirin #q  anreise, oder brauche ich auch noch etwas "Angelkram"? #: 

Gruß Martin #g


----------



## lordwuddy (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtreff 2004 am Edersee*

Hallo Boardies
Gibts eigentlich schon einen offiziellen Traed über das nächste Anglerboardtreffen am Edersee, will dieses mal länger als 2 Stunden erscheinen.
lordwuddy


----------



## Franky (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtreff 2004 am Edersee*

Gibt es... 
http://www.anglerpraxis.doks-pages.com/aktuell.php?id=juli04_ab_treff_edersee

Müsste alles wichtige ersteinmal drinstehen...


----------

